# double ringtones after 6.12.173



## kbuck13 (Jul 24, 2011)

After I installed the 6.12.173 leak I ended up with double ringtones, I used root explorer in hopes of deleting one of each but only saw one.
RSD'ed with fast boot files.
wipe data/factory reset.
Still shows two of each, wondering if they are stored in two locations.


----------



## kbuck13 (Jul 24, 2011)

With some investigation I solved the issue myself, turns out when I saved and then replaced my preinstall folder to install the leaked update for .173 that's why I had doubles. All is good now.


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

kbuck13 said:


> With some investigation I solved the issue myself, turns out when I saved and then replaced my preinstall folder to install the leaked update for .173 that's why I had doubles. All is good now.


So just uninstall the pre-install folder?


----------

